# The Roach Shop



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all, Has anyone bought stock from The roach shop recently? They say delivery in 5 to 7 days, I've received nothing in the way of comms or my roaches in over a week now!


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

This is why I would never buy from them again mate. My first purchase was perfect then a few months later placed a £50 order and it took 2-3 weeks atleast. Also had to threaten to invole paypal etc. I would stay clear of them in my opinion


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah ive heard the same. Id use www.roachcolony.co.uk if I was you. I ordered some over the bank holiday weeekend and they arrived yesterday. The blokes easy to get hold of and always answers emails.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I took both of your advice and cancelled my order, I took the long road, bought ten a week for a month stuck em in a box and left em! Had their first babies a week ago


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> I took both of your advice and cancelled my order, I took the long road, bought ten a week for a month stuck em in a box and left em! Had their first babies a week ago


Good Man!! :no1:


----------

